# مااصعب ان تعـــيش داخــل نفـــسك



## mrmr120 (8 يناير 2007)

[FONT=Times
 New Roman, Verdana, Arial][FONT=Times
 New Roman, Verdana, Arial][FONT=Times
 New Roman, Verdana, Arial][FONT=Times New Roman, Verdana, Arial][FONT=Times New Roman, Verdana, Arial][FONT=Times
 New Roman, Verdana, Arial]شعور بالوحده

ما أصعب أن تبكي بلا .. " دموع" ..
وما أصعـــــب أن تذهب بلا .. " رجوع " ..
وما اصعب أن تشعر .. " بالضيق" ..  
 وكأن المكان من حولك .. "يضــــــيق " ..

************ ** 

مااصعب ان تتكلم بلا صوت 
ان تحيى كى تنتظر الموت 
مااصعب ان تشــــعر بالســـــــأم 
فترى كل من حولك عـدم 
ويسودك احساس الندم 
على إثــم لا تعرفه .... وذنب لم تقترفه    

************ *** 

ما اصعب ان تشعربالحزن العميق 
وكأنه كامـنٌ فى داخــلك ألـــم عريــــق 
تستـــكمل وحــدك الطــريــق ..
 بلا هـدفٍ ... بلا شــريكٍ ... بلا رفيــقٍ 
وتصير انت و الحزن و الندم فريق 
وتجد وجهك بين الدموع غريق 
و يتحــول الأمــل البــاقى الى.... بريـق 

************ ****** 

مااصعب ان تعـــيش داخــل نفـــسك وحيـد   
بلا صديــــقِ ... بلا رفيـــــقِ ... بلا حبيـــبِ 
تشعر ان الفرح بعـيد..
تعانى من جــــرح .. لا يطــيب 
جـــرح عمـيق.. جـــرح عنـيد..
جـــرح لا يـــداويــه طبيـــب.. 

************ * 

مااصعب ان تــرى النـــور ظـــلام   
 مااصعب ان تـــرى السعادة اوهـام 
وانت وحيد حـيران

منقووووووووول​

​​​​​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## rivo_vovo (8 يناير 2007)

ليه بس الكلام الصعب ده اللى 
يحيى القديم و ينشط الجديد
حرام عليكى 
ده كلام يتقال بعد العيد على طول


----------



## mrmr120 (8 يناير 2007)

هههههههههههههه
كئيب مش كدة​


----------



## rivo_vovo (8 يناير 2007)

هو كئيب بس 
ده مفترى 
انا مش عارفه ادعى عليكى بايه


----------



## free_adam (8 يناير 2007)

كلمات جامدة جدا يا مرمر  ....... كل واحد فينا ساعات بحس بكدة و بيمر باوقات بيحس فيها انه حزين و مش عارف السبب و انه وحده و محدش بيحس بيه .

بس لازم مش نسيب نفسنا للشعور دة علشان مش يسيطر علينا بأستمرار و يبقي الحزن عادة فينا .

لازم اننا نحول الطاقة السلبية جوانا لطاقة إيجابية بيها نتغلب علي همومنا و حزننا و شعورنا بالوحدة


----------



## ramyghobrial (8 يناير 2007)

وبعد دة كلة تيجي تقولي في الاخر
ومااجمل ان ترى ان يسوع دائما معك ولا ينساك 
وان كنت وحيد فانت معه 
مية مية يامرمر
موضوع جميل ونكد كدة


----------



## mrmr120 (8 يناير 2007)

ههههههههههههههه
ماشى ياعم رامى 
والله الى لقيتة 
وكلامك جميل جدا يا فيرى ادم 
شوف الناس الى بتفهم يارامى 
ساعات الواحد بيحس بكدة​


----------



## ميرنا (9 يناير 2007)

> مااصعب ان تعـــيش داخــل نفـــسك وحيـد
> بلا صديــــقِ ... بلا رفيـــــقِ ... بلا حبيـــبِ
> تشعر ان الفرح بعـيد..
> تعانى من جــــرح .. لا يطــيب
> ...


 
*ربنا ميوريه لحد*


----------



## mrmr120 (9 يناير 2007)

فى ناس كتير 
بتحس بكدة 
ومع ذلك عندها اصحاب كتير
بس هى مش حاسة بيهم
مرسى ياميرنا​


----------



## carmen (9 يناير 2007)

جميل أوي يا مرمر


----------



## mrmr120 (9 يناير 2007)

مرسى اوى اوى اوى 
ياكرمن 
واهلا بيك معانا​


----------



## bent_yaso3 (9 يناير 2007)

لو العالم كله سابنى 
انا مش لوحدى
معايا يسوع وهو كفايتى
وغيره انا مش عايز
انا ابن لاجدادى
الى سابوا العالم وخرجوا للبرارى
ولقوا هناك الحب السامى
فى الدنيا انا هنا غريب
وماليش غير شخص الحبيب
ولما هشوفه عن قريب
هارمى تحت رجله كل اوجاعى


----------



## mrmr120 (9 يناير 2007)

مرسى اوى اوى اوى اوى 
يابنت يسوع 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## artamisss (9 يناير 2007)

عارفه  مسعود بتاع  وجهه نظر  مسرحيه محمد صبحى 

مفيشششششششششششششش فايده  هو ده 
 ايه يابنتى الموضوع اللى كله صعب ده   ده عيشه ايه البؤس دى  اللى يوصل لمرحله كده  يبقى  يايروح ينتحر يايروح ينتحر مالهاش حل تالت  

عارفه انتى لوقسمتيها  يعنى  مرة حزن ومرة فرح اه الدنيا تمشى  حلو 
انما كله كده دفعه واحده حررررررررررررررام


----------



## بنت الفادى (9 يناير 2007)

مااصعب ان تعـــيش داخــل نفـــسك وحيـد  [/COLOR][/SIZE] 
بلا صديــــقِ ... بلا رفيـــــقِ ... بلا حبيـــبِ 
تشعر ان الفرح بعـيد..
تعانى من جــــرح .. لا يطــيب 
جـــرح عمـيق.. جـــرح عنـيد..
جـــرح لا يـــداويــه طبيـــب.. 

************ * 

مااصعب ان تــرى النـــور ظـــلام   
 مااصعب ان تـــرى السعادة اوهـام 
وانت وحيد حـيران



ارد عليكى اقوللك ايه يامرمر  :ranting: :ranting: :ranting: 
روحى ربنا يسمحك:yaka: 
:a82: :a82: :a82: ​بس جميل​


----------



## mrmr120 (9 يناير 2007)

هههههههههههههههههههه
خلاص ياجدعان الى لقيتة بقى 
اعمل اية 
حاجة جديدة تغير تغير​


----------



## christ my lord (9 يناير 2007)

رائع يا مرمر بجد .. كلام كئيب ولكنة يلمس اى انسان عايش فى الوحدة وفعلا بيكون فى جرح داخل الانسان ولا يعرف لة لا طبيب ولا دواء ان احيى كاتب هذة الكلمات لانها فعلا بتعبر عن مدى قساوة الوحدة والحزن ...​


----------



## mrmr120 (9 يناير 2007)

مرسى اوى اوى اوى 
يايوساب 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## الغريب (9 يناير 2007)

:new2: اللة عليكى يامرمر الموضع صعب بس بجد بيمس نواحى كتير فى الانسان وانا واحد من الناس احيانا بحس نفس الاحاسيس دة بس فى النهاية* لاتخف لانى معك *


----------



## K A T Y (10 يناير 2007)

mrmr120;167298[COLOR=#8000ff قال:
			
		

> [FONT=Times
> New Roman, Verdana, Arial][FONT=Times
> New Roman, Verdana, Arial][FONT=Times
> New Roman, Verdana, Arial][FONT=Times New Roman, Verdana, Arial][FONT=Times New Roman, Verdana, Arial][FONT=Times
> ...


 
جميل قوي يا مرمر انا اوقات كتير بحس بكدا


----------



## tina_tina (10 يناير 2007)

رغم انى مترددة جدا فى الرد
بس كلام صح كله
ساعات الانسان مش بيلاقى حد 
اقرب الناس باعوه 
رغم انه دفع فيهم اغلى حاجة عنده بس باعوه
ورغم كده مش ندمانه على كل دمعة نزلت عليهم لان ساعتها كانوا يستهلوها
رغم ان الوحدة صعبة اوى 
والجرح عمر ما بيدواى خصوصا لما يكون من اقرب الناس ليكى
بس اكيد هو الحل الوحيد
مش عارفة اشكرك ازاى على الموضوع:smil13:


----------



## mrmr120 (10 يناير 2007)

مرسى اوى اوى اوى 
ياتينا بجد انتى حساسة جدا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## mrmr120 (24 أبريل 2007)

*ما اصعب ان 0000000*

ما أصعب أن تبكي بلا .. " دموع" ..
وما أصعـــــب أن تذهب بلا .. " رجوع " ..
وما اصعب أن تشعر .. " بالضيق" .. 
وكأن المكان من حولك .. "يضــــــيق " ..

************ ** 

مااصعب ان تتكلم بلا صوت 
ان تحيى كى تنتظر الموت 
مااصعب ان تشــــعر بالســـــــأم 
فترى كل من حولك عـدم 
ويسودك احساس الندم 
على إثــم لا تعرفه .... وذنب لم تقترفه 

************ *** 

ما اصعب ان تشعربالحزن العميق 
وكأنه كامـنٌ فى داخــلك ألـــم عريــــق 
تستـــكمل وحــدك الطــريــق ..
بلا هـدفٍ ... بلا شــريكٍ ... بلا رفيــقٍ 
وتصير انت و الحزن و الندم فريق 
وتجد وجهك بين الدموع غريق 
و يتحــول الأمــل البــاقى الى.... بريـق 

************ ****** 

مااصعب ان تعـــيش داخــل نفـــسك وحيـد 
بلا صديــــقِ ... بلا رفيـــــقِ ... بلا حبيـــبِ 
تشعر ان الفرح بعـيد..
تعانى من جــــرح .. لا يطــيب 
جـــرح عمـيق.. جـــرح عنـيد..
جـــرح لا يـــداويــه طبيـــب.. 

************ * 

مااصعب ان تــرى النـــور ظـــلام 
مااصعب ان تـــرى السعادة اوهـام 
وانت وحيد حـيران

منقووووووووووول​


----------



## loveinya (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما اصعب ان 0000000*

جامده موووووت يا مرمر
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## mrmr120 (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما اصعب ان 0000000*

مرسى اوى يا لفينيا 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما اصعب ان 0000000*

جميلة قوى قوى قوى يا مرمر​


----------



## mrmr120 (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما اصعب ان 0000000*

مرسى يافراشتى ياقمر ​


----------



## candy shop (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما اصعب ان 0000000*

ايه الجمال ده يا مرمر بجدا حلو اوى​


----------



## thelife.pro (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما اصعب ان 0000000*



mrmr120 قال:


> ************ ***
> 
> ما اصعب ان تشعربالحزن العميق
> وكأنه كامـنٌ فى داخــلك ألـــم عريــــق
> ...



بشكرك يا مرمر شكر كبير على هل الموضوع الجميل 
فيه كلام رائع


----------



## blackguitar (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما اصعب ان 0000000*



> مااصعب ان تعـــيش داخــل نفـــسك وحيـد
> بلا صديــــقِ ... بلا رفيـــــقِ ... بلا حبيـــبِ
> تشعر ان الفرح بعـيد..
> تعانى من جــــرح .. لا يطــيب
> ...


 
*ما اصعب هذه الاحساسات فعلا*
* شكرا كتير*


----------



## جورج كمال (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما اصعب ان 0000000*

*واحب اضيف بعد اذن مرمر 
ما اصعب ان تكون صادق في مشاعرك ويقال عليك كاذب 
ما اصعب ان تحب وتجد من تحبه يتجاهلك انت وحبك
ما اصعب ان تقدم الخير للناس ويقدمون لك سؤ النيه *


----------



## mrmr120 (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما اصعب ان 0000000*

مرسى اوى اوى اوى 
ومرسى ليك ياجورج على الكلام دة فعلا رائع
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## الطائر الشجاع (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما اصعب ان 0000000*

كلمات تحمل همًا وحزنًا وغمًا وأسىً وكربًا ونصبًا ..

والدنيا هكذا وأكثر ..

..... ولكن .....
.........

.......

.....

...

..
.

لماذا ؟

.

..

...

.....

.......

.........

الجواب :

.

..

...

.....

.......

.........

لأننا افتقدنا من التصورات ما يضمن لنا التعاسة الكاملة ..​


----------



## mrmr120 (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما اصعب ان 0000000*

بس اكيد فى الدنيا حاجات لسة 
بتبسط الانسان يا طائر الشجاع 
ومرسى لردك​


----------



## الطائر الشجاع (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما اصعب ان 0000000*



mrmr120 قال:


> بس اكيد فى الدنيا حاجات لسة
> بتبسط الانسان يا طائر الشجاع
> ومرسى لردك​



لا ، أنا لا اقصد أن لا سعادة في الدنيا ..

إنما أعني أن السعادة تفقد بفقد عواملها ..

والتي من أهمها ( التصورات الصحيحة للدنيا وفي الدنيا ) ..​


----------



## tina_tina (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما اصعب ان 0000000*

جميلة اوى
بس هى مش ناقصة صعوبة
شكرا" لتعبك


----------



## mrmr120 (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما اصعب ان 0000000*

مرسى يا طائر الشجاع 
ومرسى ليكى ياتينا​


----------



## رميو2007 (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما اصعب ان 0000000*

جميلة اووووووووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## mrmr120 (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما اصعب ان 0000000*

مرسى ياروميو 2007
ربنا معاك​


----------



## veansea (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما اصعب ان 0000000*

مااصعب ان تــرى النـــور ظـــلام 
مااصعب ان تـــرى السعادة اوهـام 
وانت وحيد حـيران


ما اصعب ان تشعربالحزن العميق 
وكأنه كامـنٌ فى داخــلك ألـــم عريــــق 
تستـــكمل وحــدك الطــريــق ..
بلا هـدفٍ ... بلا شــريكٍ ... بلا رفيــقٍ 
وتصير انت و الحزن و الندم فريق 
وتجد وجهك بين الدموع غريق 
و يتحــول الأمــل البــاقى الى.... بريـق 


بجد حلوين جدا يا مرمورة


----------



## mrmr120 (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما اصعب ان 0000000*

مرسى يافينو ياعسل​


----------



## †السريانيه† (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما اصعب ان 0000000*

موضوع جميل جدا ربنا يخليكي ياحبيبتي يامرمر ​


----------



## mrmr120 (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما اصعب ان 0000000*

مرسى ياسريانية ياقمر​


----------



## Nemoo (6 يوليو 2007)

*ما أصعب أن تبكي بلا دموع*

*ما أصعب أن تبكي بلا دموع وما أصعـــــب أن تذهب بلا .. رجوع وما اصعب أن تشعر .. بالضيق وكأن المكان من حولك .. يضــــــيق مااصعب ان تتكلم بلا .. صوت ان تحيى كى تنتظر .. الموت مااصعب ان تشــــعر .. بالســـــــأم فترى كل من حولك .. عـدم ويسودك احساس .. الندم على إثــم لا تعرفه .... وذنب لم تقترفه ما اصعب ان تشعربالحزن .. العميق وكأنه كامـنٌ فى داخــلك ألـــم .. عريــــق تستـــكمل وحــدك .. الطــريــق بلا هـدفٍ ... بلا شــريكٍ بلا .. رفيــقٍ وتصير انت والحزن والندم فريق*
*وتجد وجهك بين الدموع .. غريق *
*و يتحــول الأمــل البــاقى الى .. بريـق *
*مااصعب ان تعـــيش داخــل نفـــسك وحيـد *
*بلا صديــــقِ ... بلا رفيـــــقِ ... بلا حبيـــبِ *
*تشعر ان الفرح بعـيد.. *
*تعانى من جــــرح .. لا يطــيب *
*جـــرح عمـيق.. جـــرح عنـيد.. *
*جـــرح لا يـــداويــه طبيـــب.. *
*مااصعب ان تــرى النـــور .. ظـــلام *
*مااصعب ان تـــرى السعادة .. اوهـام *
*وانــت في غربتــك وحيــد*​ 
*Nemoo*​*

*


----------



## mrmr120 (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما أصعب أن تبكي بلا دموع*

موضوع حلو 
بس متهيق لى انة متكرر​


----------



## kajo (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما أصعب أن تبكي بلا دموع*

روووووووعه


----------



## crazy_girl (25 يوليو 2007)

*مااصعب!!!!!!!!*

*ماأصعب أن تبكي بلا..." دموع".....وما أصعـــــب..أن تذهب بلا " رجوع "......

وماصعب أن تشعر "" بالضيق"....وكأن المكان من حولك ..." يضــــــيق "..

مااصعب ان تتكــلم بلا صـــــوت 

ان تحيــى كى تنتــظر المــــــوت 

مااصعب ان تشــــعر بالســـــــأم 

فتــرى كل من حــــولك عــــــدم 

ويسودك احســـــــاس النـــــــدم 

على إثــم لا تعرفه .... وذنب لم تقترفه 

ما اصعب ان تشـــــعربالحــزن العميـق 

وكأنه كامـنٌ فى داخــلك ألـــم عريــــق 

تستـــكمل وحــدك الطــريــق...... 

بلا هـــــدفٍ... بلا شــريكٍ... بلا رفيــقٍ 

وتصيــر انــت و الحزن و النـدم فريــق 

و تـــجد وجـــهك بين الدمــــوع غريـق 

و يتحــول الأمــل البــاقى الى.... بريـق 

مااصعب ان تعـــيش داخــل نفـــسك وحيـد 

بلا صديــــقِ... بلا رفيـــــقِ... بلا حبيـــبِ 

تشـــــعر ان الفــــرح بعـــــيد...... 

تعانى من جــــرح...لا يطــيب 

جـــرح عمـيق.. جـــرح عنـيد..... 

جـــرح لا يـــداويــه طبيـــب.... 

مااصعب ان تــرى النـــور ظـــلام 

مااصعب ان تـــرى السعادة اوهـام 

وانت وحيــد حـــيران 

من .... لاحب يستمر .... ولا آهات تدوم

ومهما يطول الزمن .... ما فيش الا عند يسوع الامان​*


----------



## kajo (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مااصعب!!!!!!!!*

شكرا لكن ايضا الموضوع مكرر  

شكرا ليكى يا كريزى على تعبك 

صدقينى انا مش بكوه داخل اقول مكرر ولا لا بس هو الى بيطلع كده



معلش

وجاء ياريت تكتبى فى اخر الموضوع منقول  
​


----------



## crazy_girl (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مااصعب!!!!!!!!*

سورى ياكاجو مكنتش اعرف انه مكرر
وميرسي لتنبيهك


----------



## la rosa (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما أصعب أن تبكي بلا دموع*

الموضوع جامد موووووووووووت


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ما اصعب ان 0000000*

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ما اصعب ان 0000000*

موضوع جميل 
ميررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (11 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ما اصعب ان 0000000*

شو قديم بس رائع


----------



## ضحكة طفل (17 فبراير 2010)

يارب سلام
كلامات حقيقية تعاش كل يوم
بس الدواء الوحيد هو حضن المسيح
ميرسي ليكي علي هذه المشاعر
سلام المسيح يملى القلوب


----------

